# Cold Smoke on Blaze 40" Grill-too much venting?



## jc03 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have 18# of Pop's recipe bacon I'm going to be cold smoking this weekend after a 14 day cure. I planned on using my AMZN in my grill and just not turn the grill on, it's supposed to be in the mid 60s here in Ohio Saturday so I figure I'll be good. That said there is a whole row of louvered vents along the grill's back along with the gap between the lid and backend where the grill opens and closes. Should I try and seal off some of this? I know I need some air but that is quite a bit. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dan - firecraft (Oct 15, 2013)

I think you should be okay. Can't hurt to try a burn without anything in there just to see what you might run with that much air.


----------

